# Punch Grand Cru Punchito Cigar Review - Good for the beginner



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I ordered a box of these on the recommendation of a close friend. Lucky for him I generally do not habor bad feelings towards those who give bad a...

Read the full review here: Punch Grand Cru Punchito Cigar Review - Good for the beginner


----------

